# pastrami



## azcharlie (Mar 11, 2014)

Just asking.

Can you cold smoke corned beef? It's been brined before it is smoked for pastrami. I have never come across any threads  about cold smoking pastrami. From my way of thinking this should not be anymore of a issue than cold smoking bacon as they are both cured meats.

I have done pastrami in the past but always hot smoked. With St Patty's day coming up I thought might try one with a cold smoke. If it can be done safely. Any thoughts on this ?

Thanks Charlie


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 11, 2014)

Shouldn't be any issues...I'm like you, just never really had a reason to do it yet.

Eric


----------



## sb59 (Mar 29, 2014)

I think the low and slow hot smoke also helps to tenderize the cut of meat. A cold smoke may be pretty tough on the teeth!


----------



## azcharlie (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I am going to stay with the tried and true hot smoke.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 29, 2014)

If you used cure 1 in the brining process it should be ok to cold smoke but you will need to cook with heat eventually.  If all you used was salt in the brine there may be some issues


----------

